# Please vote for Tornado Red... Thanks



## Mushasho! (Sep 10, 2003)

http://quattrodriven.com/features/feature/May-Battle-mushashos-C4-S6-versus-amd-is-the-bests-C3-200


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Already voted from the fb page


----------

